# What woods are best for which meats?



## dgross (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi everyone! Sorry that I've been so lax in my checking in lately but the weather has gotten under my skin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and gardening chores are taking over 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 
Just wanted to know what woods are good for which meats? Hubby and I have pruned the fruit trees and are in posession of Plum (lots), Cherry( bits and tips ), and Pear ( Bunches 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! ). I have them drying on some oak logs ( future Adirondack shelter ) but am not sure exactly how to use these prunings to the best advantage. Thanks in advance to the wisdom of the TBS and its always awesome initiates 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Motor on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !! Daun


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 20, 2007)

Daun -

Download the Smoking Flavor Chart

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads.htm

3 pages of information about Woods and their flavors used in Smoking


----------



## dgross (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I knew that someone here would have the answer to my quandry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Have a great night!! Daun


----------



## dgross (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow Debi, great site! Thank you so much for sharing your info with us 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Daun


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 20, 2007)

NOBODY ANSWER THIS QUESTION!!! It's a trick question.
All joking aside, It's strictly preference. I have tried most every fruit wood with most every meat. Of course some feel that different woods go with different meat. Like I said, it's preference. I plan to add mulberry, pecan, black cherry, and grape. I suspect that I'll like them all.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Tom -

Never tried it but I have been told grape is good with lamb if you like lamb.

Mulberry is great with pork. Gotta beg some more from the owner of ole homestead. He never trims the poor trees.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Mar 25, 2007)

Grape wood has a very good flavor.  Last summer I went Barcelona, Spain and I was able to go to a little restaruant that had smoke lamb and smoked beef steak.  I tried the lamb and my wife had the steak,  they both turned out really well.  I would be willing to give grape wood a try on about anything at least from my first experience.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Beef to huh? I got some grapes need pruning I think ... LOL


----------

